# [solved]HP C5180 über Netzwerk scannen?

## skydoom

Hallo Leute,

folgendes Szenario. Ich habe hier einen HP C5180 All-In-One stehen, dieser ist per Netzwerkkabel mit dem Netzwerk verbunden.

Drucken usw funktioniert mit Cups wunderbar. Nur leider habe ich keine Idee wie ich das ding zum scannen bewegen kann. 

 *Quote:*   

> server dennis # sane-find-scanner -v
> 
> This is sane-find-scanner from sane-backends 1.0.19
> 
>   # sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the
> ...

 

sane-find-scanner such anscheinend nur nach direkt angeschlossenen Scanner. 

Meine Frage ist nun, ob ich ihn auch so zum laufen bekomme...Ich möchte ihn nicht unbedingt direkt an den Rechner anschließen.

grüße

dennis

----------

## XMath

Hi,

angeblich brauchst du nur hplip zu installieren.

Tschö

----------

## chesstux

Hi,

hab den gleichen stehen, einfach hplip installieren!

Franz

----------

## skydoom

Hallo,

hplip emerged.

Versuche ich nun mittels hp-setup oder hp-setup druckerIP den drucker einzurichten (drucker angeschaltet und angeschlossen, über mein netbook mit winxp gehts) erscheint in der konsole dies:

 *Quote:*   

> server dennis # hp-setup 192.168.1.4
> 
> warning: python-dbus not installed.
> 
> HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 2.8.6b)
> ...

 

Und im GUI sagt er:

 *Quote:*   

> Device not found. Please make sure your printer is properly connected and powered-on.

 

Danach kommt ein Fenster wo man manuell suchen kann usw, jedoch nur über USB.

grüße

dennis

edit: hp-probe findet den drucker.

edit2: lösung gefunden, hplip mit  snmp useflag emergen

----------

